# Abstimmung zum 1. Kapitel der buffedStory



## smogpaster (1. September 2010)

Hier die Umfrage zur Fortsetzung des Schicksals von Lyria aus der buffedStory Bier, Magie und Stahl.

Wenn Ihr tolle eigene Ideen habt, könnt Ihr die natürlich auch gerne posten.


Viele Grüße,

Peter


----------



## Zerfetzahr-Mugh'tol (1. September 2010)

das mit den trollen find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht,
könnte eine interessante geschichte werden.
Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edith schreit:Fürst


----------



## Ramizini (1. September 2010)

Schon wieder Trolle? Ne ich bin für den Riss.

Edit: Echt gut geschriebene Story


----------



## Gurk1 (1. September 2010)

Der Riss passt schon am besten da es ja was mit Cata zu tun haben soll.
Aber wie ich schon unter die Geschichte gepostet hab is das beste das meine kleinePpriesterin auch Lyria heißt


----------



## da n00b (1. September 2010)

also wenn die story lustig gemeint sein soll würde ich sie in deathwings badezimmer rauskommen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja spaß bei seite: sie sucht ja ihren Bruder, deshalb würde ich sie eher an einem ruhigeren ort landen lassen als in den 3 Vorschlägen vorgegeben. Sie könnte z.B. durch den fehlerhaft ausgeführten Portalzauber in Ironforge landen und zum Zwerg (Warum Zwerg fragt ihr euch? Naja es heißt BIER, Magie und Stahl) verwandelt werden... das wäre auch in so fern ganz spannend, da ihr Bruder ja dann auch ein Zwerg sein muss, aber sie keine Ahnung hat wer und das auch nicht öffentlich fragen kann. "Hey, bist du mein eigentlich blutelfischer (achtung Horde!) Bruder, der nebenbei noch Magier ist?" kommt glaub ich nicht so gut^^. Wobei ich ihn dann eher zum Gnom werden lassen würde (Zwerg+Magier passt nich so^^) und je nach dem was sie sein soll (vermute mal Pala oder eine der "neuen" Blutelfen-Krieger) ist sie dann halt ne andere Rasse^^

P.S. Gut geschrieben


----------



## Schors (1. September 2010)

sie kommt auf hoggers hügel raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und muss sich dann durch elwynn, westfall, den dunkelwald und durch die hälfte des schlingendorntals kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kilerwakka (1. September 2010)

sie kommtr in vashir unterwasser an und wurde dan von ihren bruder gerettet


----------



## Crush351 (1. September 2010)

Kodos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicious (1. September 2010)

Es wär cool, wenn sie im Schattenmondtal rauskommt, wo gerade eine gigantische Schlacht zwischen Höllenorcs und Dranei herrscht, die sie natürlich vorher noch nie gesehn hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (1. September 2010)

Ich will den Riss, die beiden anderen Sachen sind zu langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaikilli (1. September 2010)

Bin für den Riss, obwohl das mit den Kodos auch lustig wäre. Hoffentlich wird mein Gnomenschriftsteller Rinki R. Rinki übernommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## INDICUS (1. September 2010)

Hmmmm naja alle fortsetzungen sind nicht so spannend das mit dem Riss ist aber am besten ich würd dann dazumachen das sie als einziger überhaupt erfährt das der Kataclysmus passiert und ihn aufzuhalten versucht aber dann versagt sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS:Sehr gut geschrieben macht weiter so!


----------



## Lukitech (1. September 2010)

Irgendwas mit nem männl. dreanei welcher immer wegen seiner Tentakel im Gesicht aufgezogen wird und immer in den unpassendsten Momenten auftaucht und blöde Kommentare loslässt xD


----------



## Cake is a lie (1. September 2010)

Heh ich hab mal für die Kodos gestimmt.


----------



## beoyosel (1. September 2010)

Ich bin für Kodos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Sie schaute zu beiden Seiten, da sie ein gewaltiges Trampel hörte, aufeinmal rannte eine Horde (xD Horde) Kodos auf die ahnungslose Elfin zu...........


----------



## WhiteSeb (2. September 2010)

Weis nich...
Als ich den Artikel gelesen habe und da stand dann
"mittendrin eine mürrische Elfe, ein halluzinierender Troll, ein beschwipster Zwerg, eine Quel'dorei und ... Ihr?"
Irgendwie dachte ich da schon, dass das ganze eher komödiantisch wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär viel besser.
Dann hätt ich nen lustigen Char.
Aber so is das langweilig.

Naja, bin zwar für die Kodos, aber wie es aussieht läufts auf den Lavariss raus.


----------



## Parabella (2. September 2010)

Lava FTW ! 


das mal was schön gefährliches

wobei ich fast die Kodos genommen hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirKalian (2. September 2010)

Ganz klar die Kodos. Eine Kriegerin würde nicht Angst haben vor einem lavagefüllten Riss und auch nicht vor zwei kämpfenden Trollen. Letzteres würde Sie wohl noch begrüssen.


----------



## Ereko (2. September 2010)

Bin auch für die Kodos^^ will sehen wie sie da raus kommt xD







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## asmolol (2. September 2010)

ich wär ne für die scherbenwelt... nethersturm oder sowas.


----------



## Redday (2. September 2010)

[font="arial, helvetica"]&#8222;Bei Dath'Remar. Wo bin ich?"[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"][/font]Halb blind kneift sie die Augen zusammen, versucht nicht zu stürzen, denn ihre Beine wollen sie kaum tragen.
Mauern aus rohem Stein, Gitterstäbe, eine Bank aus ungehobeltem Holz.
Sie hat davon gehört und gehofft es niemals von innen zu sehen. Das Verlies von Sturmwind.


Als sich das teleportbedingte Schwindelgefühl gelegt und sich ihre Augen an das Dämmerlicht gewöhnt haben, erkennt sie direkt vor sich Gestalten.
5 Defias, die mit gezückten schartigen Dolchen auf etwas auf dem Boden starren, das Lyria nicht erkennen kann. Es interessiert sie auch nicht. Viel wichtiger:
Die Defias sind so gebannt von dem Anblick, der sich ihnen offenbar bietet, dass sie das Erscheinen der Blutelfe nicht bemerkt haben.
Sachte setzt Lyria einen Fuß vor den anderen, das Schwert mit der linken Hand davon abhaltend, irgendwelche Geräusche zu verursachen.

Die Zellentüre vor Augen wirft sie nochmals einen Blick zurück. Noch immer haben die ungewaschenen Gestalten mit ihren zerschlissenen Gewändern keine Notiz von ihr genommen.
Zu interessant dieses Etwas auf dem Boden. Dieser Jemand. Dieser ... "Thalis?",  durchzuckt es ihr Gehirn. Sie zwingt sich, seinen Namen nicht laut auszurufen. Niemand darf sie hören. Es wäre ihr Tod. Zwischen den sich gierig nach dem am Boden Liegenden streckenden Händen erhascht sie einen kurzen Blick auf den goldenen Reif, den ihr Bruder seit seiner Kindheit am Oberarm trägt. Kein Zweifel mehr. Wut kocht hoch in ihrer Brust und zwingt sie, das Schwert zu heben. "Bastarde, lasst ihn los!".

Es hätten Ihre Worte sein können. Doch sie gehören dem Fremden, der sich unbemerkt an ihrer Seite eingefunden hat.
"Sofort!"
Und zu Lyria, wärend er seine blanke Klinge vor sie beide hält: "Lass uns ein paar Kehlen öffnen!"


----------



## Speck-man (5. September 2010)

Sie steht 5 Meter über dem Maelstrom in der Luft und fällt Thrall auf den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

